# Cannot install jboss-5.1.0.GA (Unable to build maven modules)



## choudharypranay (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
I was trying to install jboss5 using ports.
I updated my ports and made a bulid.
This is the output:

```
pc-bsd# make install clean
===>  Building for jboss-5.1.0.GA_1,1
Buildfile: /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/build.xml

maven-init:
     [echo] Maven Home set to /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/tools/maven

maven-install:
     [java] [INFO] Scanning for projects...
     [java] [INFO] Reactor build order: 
     [java] [INFO]   JBossAS Component Matrix
     [java] [INFO]   JBoss Application Server Parent POM
     [java] [INFO]   JBoss Application Server Thirdparty Build
     [java] WAGON_VERSION: 1.0-beta-2
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] Building JBossAS Component Matrix
     [java] [INFO]    task-segment: [install]
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [site:attach-descriptor]
     [java] [INFO] Preparing source:jar
     [java] [WARNING] Removing: jar from forked lifecycle, to prevent recursive invocation.
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [source:jar {execution: attach-sources}]
     [java] [INFO] [install]
     [java] [INFO] Installing /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/component-matrix/pom.xml to 
/root/.m2/repository/org/jboss/jbossas/jboss-as-component-matrix/5.1.0.GA/jboss-as-component-matrix-5.1.0.GA.pom
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] Building JBoss Application Server Parent POM
     [java] [INFO]    task-segment: [install]
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-java-maven-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-plugin-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [site:attach-descriptor]
     [java] [INFO] Preparing source:jar
     [java] [WARNING] Removing: jar from forked lifecycle, to prevent recursive invocation.
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-java-maven-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-plugin-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [source:jar {execution: attach-sources}]
     [java] [INFO] [install]
     [java] [INFO] Installing /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/pom.xml to /root/.m2/repository/org/jboss/jbossas/jboss-as-
parent/5.1.0.GA/jboss-as-parent-5.1.0.GA.pom
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] Building JBoss Application Server Thirdparty Build
     [java] [INFO]    task-segment: [install]
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-java-maven-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-plugin-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-app-server-modules}]
     [java] [INFO] [dependency:sources {execution: download-sources}]
     [java] [INFO] [jboss-license:download-licenses {execution: default}]
     [java] [INFO] Downloading licenses
     [java] [INFO] [buildmagic-thirdparty:build-thirdparty {execution: build-thirdparty}]
     [java] [INFO] Copying dependencies to thirdparty directories...
     [java] [INFO] Generating component info files...
     [java] [INFO] Creating libraries.ent...
     [java] [INFO] [buildmagic-thirdparty:build-thirdparty {execution: build-thirparty-testsuite}]
     [java] [INFO] Copying dependencies to thirdparty directories...
     [java] [INFO] Generating component info files...
     [java] [INFO] Creating testsuite-libraries.ent...
     [java] [INFO] [site:attach-descriptor]
     [java] [INFO] Preparing source:jar
     [java] [WARNING] Removing: jar from forked lifecycle, to prevent recursive invocation.
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-bad-dependencies}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-java-maven-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: enforce-plugin-versions}]
     [java] [INFO] [enforcer:enforce {execution: ban-app-server-modules}]
     [java] [INFO] [dependency:sources {execution: download-sources}]
     [java] [INFO] [source:jar {execution: attach-sources}]
     [java] [INFO] [install]
     [java] [INFO] Installing /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/thirdparty/pom.xml to 
/root/.m2/repository/org/jboss/jbossas/jboss-as-thirdparty/5.1.0.GA/jboss-as-thirdparty-5.1.0.GA.pom
     [java] [INFO] 
     [java] [INFO] 
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] Reactor Summary:
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] JBossAS Component Matrix .............................. SUCCESS [4.452s]
     [java] [INFO] JBoss Application Server Parent POM ................... SUCCESS [0.076s]
     [java] [INFO] JBoss Application Server Thirdparty Build ............. SUCCESS [7.875s]
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] BUILD SUCCESSFUL
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] [INFO] Total time: 14 seconds
     [java] [INFO] Finished at: Mon Jan 24 14:39:32 IST 2011
     [java] [INFO] Final Memory: 37M/88M
     [java] [INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
     [java] Java Result: 137

BUILD FAILED
/usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/build.xml:1084: Unable to build maven modules.  See maven output for details.

Total time: 16 seconds
*** Signal 9

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jboss5
```


this is my Java version:

```
# java -version
java version "1.6.0_22"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)
```


and this is my FreeBSD version:

```
FreeBSD xxxx.xxxxx.xxxxx 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I googled for the solution but did not find any appropriate solution
Please Help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## choudharypranay (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried fixing it by installing maven separately.

```
# pkg_add -v -r maven2
```

The package got installed without any errors.

But still I can't compile JBOSS. (Gives the same error)

Do i need to set some system variables?


----------



## choudharypranay (Jan 28, 2011)

anyone... please help!


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 12, 2011)

The JBoss build has its own version of maven that it uses; I finally got it to build after downgrading apache-ant to version 1.7.1.
What version do you have?
`pkg_info -Ix apache-ant`


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've not installed JBoss through ports before, but I've successfully installed JBoss 5.0.1 EAP and JBoss 6.0 Final by just downloading the ZIP files and extracting them.


----------



## choudharypranay (Mar 20, 2011)

the problem was in ant version.

install ant by

```
pkg_add -v -r [url]http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.3-release/java/apache-ant-1.7.1.tbz[/url]
```
It works. Thanks ljboiler.


----------

